# Mit Java Anwendung ein (externes) Programm auf einem AIX Rechner starten



## Jens81 (20. Jul 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

mein Java Programm soll eine externe Anwendung (SAS) auf einem anderen Rechner (AIX) starten. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das grundsätzlich geht / gehen könnte? (Mir geht's vor allem darum, wie ich eine Anwendung starte, die nicht lokal liegt.)

Danke und Gruß,
Jens


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jul 2009)

Na entweder druckst du die "bitte" eine andere Anwendung zu starten mit Java aus und verschickst sie per Post zum Zielrechner, ODER du benutzt ein Netzwerk. Da kannst du dann selbst via Socketverbindung (Java Insel hilft) deine Bitte kommunizieren, oder du verwendest ein fertiges Framework das dir die Netzwerkkommunikation erleichtert. Zu nennen wären da RMI, xSocket, Apache MINA oder auch SIMON. 

Starten der Anwendung auf dem anderen Rechner geht dann via Runtime.exec(). Aber auch hier hilft die Java Insel. Und wenn die nicht hilft, dann hilft die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens


----------



## Jens81 (20. Jul 2009)

Hilft mir die Socket-Verbindung denn, wenn ich keine eigene Anwendung auf dem Server habe?

Wie man mit runtime.exec lokal ein externes Programm aufruft, ist mir klar


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jul 2009)

Du kannst die ausgedruckte Bitte ein Programm X zu starten ja vor die Tastatur legen und drauf hoffen dass der AIX Rechner weiß was er zu tun hat...

Nein, im ernst. Du musst mit dem AIX Rechner kommunizieren. Und dazu braucht es einen Gegenpart zu deinen Java-Programm auf deinem Rechner. Und dieser Gegenpart muss auf Kommandos lauschen und diese dann ausführen. Ohne ein "Zusatzprogramm" auf dem AIX Rechner wird's also nicht gehen. 

- Alex


----------



## Jens81 (20. Jul 2009)

Eine Client-Server Lösung wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Damit kann ich den Socket Ansatz schonmal beiseite legen. Danke trotzdem


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jul 2009)

Naja, wenn die AIX Maschine nicht schon von Haus aus einen Server/Service anbietet, mit dem man übers Netzwerk das starten einer Anwendung triggern kann, dann wirst du nicht um eine Client/Server Lösung drum rum kommen. Ich sehe absolut keinen anderen Weg.

- Alex


----------



## Jens81 (20. Jul 2009)

Vielleicht ist es möglich, die Kommunikation der SAS Software, die einen lokalen Client hat, zu nutzen. Ich werde mal schauen, ob da was möglich ist... d.h. SAS lokal aufrufen und dann eine Datei per Batch auf dem Server ausführen.


----------

